# New Home Theater. Few Questions.



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

*First time Home Theater. Just want to make sure I'm doing it right. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.*

- My wall is about 120inches wide. Floor to ceiling is about 90inches. I plan to have a 125inch screen(about 110 inches wide).

- My couch is about 15feet from the wall. The couch is very close to the wall behind it, while sitting my back is about 18 inches from the wall behind. Left side of couch is against a wall, fitted in the corner. To the right side of couch there is no wall and there cannot be any speakers to the right of the couch. So the wall behind the couch is the only option for speaker placement.

-I have a Panasonic 8000.

*1.* With my couch being so close to the wall behind me, is it worth it to invest in a 5.1 surround sound? Would a 3.1 speaker system be more ideal for a 120inch wide wall or would just a 2.1 be better?

*2.* Any suggestions for a great speaker setup in my situation for less than $500?

*3.* Any suggestions for an as cheap as possible *AVR* that I could 
-wirelessly stream my computer through to my projector screen
-support my speaker setup
-allow multiple HDMI plugins for video game consoles


Thanks.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that 500 for speakers only or does that include the AVR


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

What ^^^they^^^ said...$500 for what?

If you're looking for cheap as possible, maybe a factory refurbished AVR from http://www.accessories4less.com/ would do? Or used?

Many should do for speakers & HDMI (depending on the number you want), but I'm not sure they can do wireless display stuff...


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a thought. A screen that is nearly as wide as the room doesn't allow for much flexibility in speaker placement. Rarely is it good to have your speakers right up against the walls to their sides or to their rears.

Same situation applies to your seating position. Sitting up against any room boundary will usually cause bass problems that are difficult to overcome.

So here's what I would do. Start with a smaller screen (say 90 - 95 inches wide). Then, move your seating position a few feet away from the back wall. This will get you closer to the screen and maintain the same ratio of distance versus screen size so it will feel equally immersive. Then you'll have the same visual experience and likely a better audio experience ( or one that is easier to equalize if necessary).

There's no reason to not go 5.1. Given the narrowness of the room you might want wall-mounted bipolar speakers for your side surrounds. Edit: didn't see that you don't have a side wall on one side. Still, you'd be okay having the speakers to the rear. Not ideal perhaps, but still worth doing IMO.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with it being OK for 5.1 for that setup. I have the same situation in the master bedroom - surrounds on the same wall as the bed. I aimed the surrounds directly at the bed and it works rather well.

I agree that sitting at the wall there will be a build up of bass. That could be OK if your budget is tight - the buildup won't give the best frequency response, but will allow the sub to be as loud as it can be at some freqs.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> Here's a thought. A screen that is nearly as wide as the room doesn't allow for much flexibility in speaker placement. Rarely is it good to have your speakers right up against the walls to their sides or to their rears.
> 
> Same situation applies to your seating position. Sitting up against any room boundary will usually cause bass problems that are difficult to overcome.
> 
> ...


This. Not sure if there's a receiver that can do what you want with your computer. If your computer has a HDMI connection, that is probably the best way to do it providing you have the right video/sound card.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

yoda13 said:


> This. Not sure if there's a receiver that can do what you want with your computer. If your computer has a HDMI connection, that is probably the best way to do it providing you have the right video/sound card.


I don't have much experience with streaming from a computer, but it is my understanding that if the computer is a DLNA server and the AVR is DLNA compliant, the AVR would be able to play any format it is capable of decoding as streamed from the server via ethernet or wireless if the receiver is so equipped. There are also some blu-ray players that are DLNA compliant, and that might be a less expensive way to get that functionality. I know the Oppo players can do this, but that will blow the budget real quick. Of course, an HDMI connection between the AVR and the computer will also work.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> I don't have much experience with streaming from a computer, but it is my understanding that if the computer is a DLNA server and the AVR is DLNA compliant, the AVR would be able to play any format it is capable of decoding as streamed from the server via ethernet or wireless if the receiver is so equipped. There are also some blu-ray players that are DLNA compliant, and that might be a less expensive way to get that functionality. I know the Oppo players can do this, but that will blow the budget real quick. Of course, an HDMI connection between the AVR and the computer will also work.


I think that even if the AVR is DLNA compliant, it's only capable of audio. I'll will gladly stand to be corrected on this though:yes:


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you a pc user or Mac? There are several ways you can stream but some are easier than others if you are not tech savvy. I use Apple TV but am getting into VUDU. I like the fact of never loosing my videos when a hard drive goes down plus you can upgrade from a scratched DVD to HD for cheap. 
As far as speakers go, take a look at the new pioneer bookshelf's.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

bkeeler10 said:


> I don't have much experience with streaming from a computer, but it is my understanding that if the computer is a DLNA server and the AVR is DLNA compliant, the AVR would be able to play any format it is capable of decoding as streamed from the server via ethernet or wireless if the receiver is so equipped. There are also some blu-ray players that are DLNA compliant, and that might be a less expensive way to get that functionality. I know the Oppo players can do this, but that will blow the budget real quick. Of course, an HDMI connection between the AVR and the computer will also work.


Sounds like a DLNA compliant blu-ray player is what you want. It'll play whatever files it's compatible with, varies by player I think, off your computer running the DLNA server program. You hook up the player through the AVR via HDMI to get the video to the screen (assuming AVR's HDMI out is going to your projector) and audio through the AVR and speakers.

Edit: Forgot to mention that a blu-ray player w/ wi-fi would be easiest...unless you can run some ethernet cables to your router easily.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I do not understand $2350 for a projector plus a 125" screen and only $500 for audio.
When Godzilla is fighting Mothera and the Enterprise is going into warp drive it may be looking great but with $500 worth of sound it just wouldn't do anything for me.
Everyone has different desires and if $500 is your number just grab any ol HTIB and call it good.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

chashint said:


> I do not understand $2350 for a projector plus a 125" screen and only $500 for audio.
> When Godzilla is fighting Mothera and the Enterprise is going into warp drive it may be looking great but with $500 worth of sound it just wouldn't do anything for me.
> Everyone has different desires and if $500 is your number just grab any ol HTIB and call it good.


Very good point. When I first started my theater, I thought I could get away with a lot less money for the sound system until I heard the difference for what money can buy. I do think that you could have a nice system for under $1500 but not $500.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

If you can only swing 500 for the speakers, then I suggest getting a solid 2 channel setup and saving for the rest. You will be much happier in the long run. Something from Chase would work well.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I second the smaller screen and moving the seating forward. 
A. You need more space on the front wall to place L/R speakers. I would suggest some nice towers.
B. You need distance from the back wall tp place speakers and have respectable sound quality.

5.1 system should work well. Two Towers L/R, a Center, and two rear mounted speakers.

If your hooked on the $500 for speaker setup... take a look at the Pioneer Andrew Jones Designed 5.1 Channel Speaker Package SP-PK52FS $550. Its got some great reviews from people on HTS for value and quality. The sub is said to be sub-par but you can always upgrade it later.

For a AVR i would check out AC4.


----------

